# Swap/exchange Dawes Galaxy..erm for a a smaller Dawes galaxy



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Jun 2008)

Looking to swap/exchange a racing green Dawes Galaxy 2007 64cm frame for same (or sim) bike in a 61cm frame size..(edit) ..actually a 59cm as I think thats the size down they make from 64













Please note:
The brookes saddle, blackburn front low rider racks and the spd pedals will not be included ( I need to keep those), but I will re fit the orgional selle italia gel saddle and clip alu pedals that Dawes supplied with the new bike when I bought it.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2008)

Why don't you try a shorter stem BTFB? It worked for me!


----------

